# Possible turbo build



## redrocket (Nov 26, 2013)

Ok so i know turbo upgrades seem to be taboo on here because no one is willing to push the limits but im planning my upgrade... So far I have just about all bolt ons, full race exhaust, meth and all of those good things(tuned via trifecta).

I wanted to throw this idea up for dissection and discussion... I want to have a custom twin scroll exhaust mani made and attach a Garrett GTX2860R Rally disco potato with a twinscroll turbine housing w/ .57 a/r that flows 42lb/min vs the 28lb/min or whatever the stock maxes out at. I havent been in contact with trifecta yet about the tuning because quite frankly im not that far along yet but hope to be in a few months. Im hoping to land somewhere between 250-300 whp. After doing some homework it would seem that this turbo isnt too big and with the meth injection and factory forged internals it doesnt seem like the 1.4 would blow up. And if it does ill be prepared for that. 

opinions?


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Idk about that much power. People I have seen have been lucky at 200whp. But Idk what turbo they were using. As far as holding it I'm not too sure on the 1.4 internals but I think if you do have a prob it will be in the valvetrain. Will prob also need to upgrade the pcv system as well as not to have to much blow - by blowing the engine. As far as turbo goes go big or go home!



Lol in all seriousness Garrett makes a great turbo and twin scroll will deff be the way to go on our little 1.4's and send trifecta an email and see what he has to say. I see it this way... no point in a big build if you can't tune it... If he can't or won't see if someone near you can before you build... just my 2 pennies. Good luck and can't wait to see pics!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## redrocket (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks for the input. Ill def putt the valve spring upgrade on the list of todos i believe zzp or someone sells the stiffer spring upgrade. What kinds of upgrades can you do for the pcv system?


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I would be concerned with gt28 because of flow rates and our displacement is on the lowest end of the turbo mapping. Power wise would be good but by the time you spool you will be shifting.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

here is a good example from garrett
*EXAMPLE:*
I have a 6.6 liter diesel engine that makes a claimed 325 flywheel horsepower (about 275 wheel horsepower as measured on a chassis dyno). I would like to make 425 wheel hp; an increase of 150 wheel horsepower. Plugging these numbers into the formula and using the AFR and BSFC data from above: 

Recall from Turbo Tech 103: 












Where,
Wa = Airflowactual (lb/min)
HP = Horsepower Target (flywheel)
A/F = Air/Fuel Ratio
BSFC/60 = Brake Specific Fuel Consumption (lb/(Hp*hr))/60 (to convert from hours to minutes)
So we will need to choose a compressor map that has a capability of at least 59.2 pounds per minute of airflow capacity. Next, how much boost pressure will be needed?
Calculate the manifold pressure required to meet the horsepower target.











Where,
MAPreq = Manifold Absolute Pressure (psia) required to meet the horsepower target
Wa = Airflowactual (lb/min)
R = Gas Constant = 639.6
Tm = Intake Manifold Temperature (degrees F)
VE = Volumetric Efficiency
N = Engine speed (RPM)
Vd = engine displacement (Cubic Inches, convert from liters to CI by multiplying by 61, ex. 2.0 liters * 61 = 122 CI)


For our project engine:
Wa = 59.2 lb/min as previously calculated
Tm = 130 degrees F
VE = 98%
N = 3300 RPM
Vd = 6.6 liters * 61 = 400 CI








 = 34.5 psia (remember, this is absolute pressure; subtract atmospheric pressure to get gauge pressure, 34.5 psia - 14.7 psia (at sea level) = 19.8 psig)
So now we have a Mass Flow and Manifold Pressure. We are almost ready to plot the data on the compressor map. Next step is to determine how much pressure loss exists between the compressor and the manifold. The best way to do this is to measure the pressure drop with a data acquisition system, but many times that is not practical. Depending upon flow rate and charge air cooler size, piping size and number/quality of the bends, throttle body restriction, etc., you can estimate from 1 psi (or less) up to 4 psi (or higher). For our examples we will estimate that there is a 2 psi loss. Therefore we will need to add 2 psi to the manifold pressure in order to determine the Compressor Discharge Pressure (P2c)











Where,
P2c = Compressor Discharge Pressure (psia)
MAP = Manifold Absolute Pressure (psia)








= Pressure loss between the Compressor and the Manifold (psi)









= 36.5 psia
To get the correct inlet condition, it is now necessary to estimate the air filter or other restrictions. In the Pressure Ratio discussion earlier we said that a typical value might be 1 psi, so that is what will be used in this calculation. Also, we are going to assume that we are at sea level, so we are going to use an ambient pressure of 14.7 psia. We will need to subtract the 1 psi pressure loss from the ambient pressure to determine the Compressor Inlet Pressure (P1).











Where:








= Compressor Inlet Pressure (psia)








= Ambient Air pressure (psia)








= Pressure loss due to Air Filter/Piping (psi)








= *13.7 psia*
With this, we can calculate Pressure Ratio (







) using the equation.








For the 2.0L engine:








=* 2.7*

We now have enough information to plot these operating points on the compressor map. First we will try a GT3788R. This turbo has an 88mm tip diameter 52 trim compressor wheel with a 64.45 mm inducer.







As you can see, this point falls nicely on the map with some additional room for increased boost and mass flow if the horsepower target climbs. For this reason, the GT37R turbo family is applied on many of the Garrett Powermax turbo kits that are sized for this horsepower range.
For the next example, let's look at the Weekend Warrior. This category is for daily driven vehicles that have up to 250 horsepower over stock or 525 wheel horsepower.
Plugging that power target into our formula yields an airflow requirement of:









And a pressure ratio of:



















 = *45.5 psia *










 = *3.3*


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Looking at the previous map, the compressor does not flow enough to support this requirement, so we must look at the next larger size compressor. (Technically, the engine could probably easily make this power with the previous compressor, but it would be at risk of more smoke, higher EGT's and backpressure; kind of like pushing a stock compressor too far...) The next larger turbo is a GT4094R and is shown below. Another option that could also be considered is the GT4294R which has a slightly larger inducer compressor and the next larger frame size turbine wheel. The larger wheel inertia's will slow down the response a bit, but provide better performance at the top end of the rpm range.









For the next example, let's look at the *Extreme Performance.* This category is for real hot rod vehicles that have up to 350 horsepower over stock and owners that are willing to give up some of the daily utility in order to achieve higher power gains.
Plugging that power target into our formula yields an airflow requirement of:









And a pressure ratio of :










= 50.8 *psia* 










 = *52.8 psia *










 =*3.8*


For this flow and pressure ratio, the GT4202R is appropriate and is shown below. Since this is approaching a pressure ratio of 4-to-1, we are about at the limit of a single turbo on an engine of this size.








Additional power gains can be had with more boost or a larger single turbo, but it is getting close to the edge of the envelope in terms of efficiency and turbo speed.
The final case is the Competition category. Since this is a special case and there are so many ways to go about an ultimate power diesel application, it is not possible to cover it adequately in this article. There are, however, some general guidelines. At this power level, as stated above, it is a good idea to consider a series turbo application. This is a situation where one turbo feeds another turbo, sharing the work of compressing the air across both compressors. A larger turbo is designated as the "low-pressure" turbo and the smaller secondary stage as the "high pressure" turbo. The low-pressure compressor feeds the high-pressure compressor which then feeds the intake. On the turbine-side the exhaust first passes through the high-pressure turbine and then on to the low-pressure turbine before being routed out through the tailpipe. We can still calculate the required mass flow, but the pressure ratio is more involved and questions should be discussed with your local Garrett Powermax distributor. To calculate the required mass flow, we use the normal equation. This time the power target will be 500 wheel horsepower over stock, for a total of 775 wheel horsepower









This air flow rate will apply only to the low-pressure compressor as the high-pressure compressor will be smaller because it is further pressurizing already compressed air. In most cases, the high-pressure turbo tends to be about two frame sizes smaller than the low pressure stage. So in this case, after selecting the appropriate low-pressure turbo (hint: look at the GT4718R compressor map), a GT4088R or GT4094R would be the likely candidates.
One more comment on choosing a properly sized turbine housing A/R. A smaller A/R will help the turbo come up on boost sooner and provide a better responding turbo application, but at the expense of higher back pressure in the higher rpm zones and, in some cases, a risk of pushing the compressor into surge if the boost rises too rapidly. On the other hand, a larger A/R will respond slower, but with better top end performance and reduced risk of running the compressor into surge. Generally speaking, the proper turbine housing is the largest one that will give acceptable boost response on the low end while allowing for more optimal top end performance.
This information should be used as a starting point for making decisions on proper turbo sizing. Of course, for more specific information on your engine, consult a Garrett Powermax distributor.


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

My brain hurts......


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

redrocket said:


> Ok so i know turbo upgrades seem to be taboo on here because no one is willing to push the limits


That is not correct at all. The problem, is no one has successfully upgraded the turbo, yet many have tried. They always have big issues.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Dragonsys said:


> That is not correct at all. The problem, is no one has successfully upgraded the turbo, yet many have tried. They always have big issues.



Not true 

1. Nobody wants to spend the cash
2. Mpfab has a working upgraded turbo. 
And the 1.4 is holding fine at over 240
3. Besides MPfab who else has swapped turbos on the 1.4?

Now on to your set up idea no need for a twin scroll if you must use that type of turbo use a evo turbo much cheaper and good for your power range..but anyway The GT28 is too big stay with something in the GT17 to GT20 low side and you'll be fine with spool. To hit your goal you'll need to get the engine to spin past 6500 so head work is the main thing the block is your last thing to think about. You will also need to find a tuner to handle your set up unless you can get Vince to dyno tune you in person. For the best performance keep it simple basic turbo or N20



So far on my 1.4 I've maxed out the #42 injectors we have also swapped fuel pumps but haven't tested to see if it works yet.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

SneakerFix said:


> Not true
> 
> 1. Nobody wants to spend the cash
> 2. Mpfab has a working upgraded turbo.
> ...


No one because there hasn't been a viable option


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> No one because there hasn't been a viable option



Working on that but need to find a cheap stock manifold I already have the turbo


----------



## redrocket (Nov 26, 2013)

Why not just have a custom mani made? 

So it's looking like gt2056 is probably a better bet. Would a disco potato take too long to spool then? It seemed like a viable option since it has a .57 a/r and the bottom end of displacement is 1.2L.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

redrocket said:


> Why not just have a custom mani made?
> 
> So it's looking like gt2056 is probably a better bet. Would a disco potato take too long to spool then? It seemed like a viable option since it has a .57 a/r and the bottom end of displacement is 1.2L.



Its too big for the 1.4 wouldn't be useable below 4k when I had it on my SR20 it was a fun spooling engine but that's a 2.0 but I quickly moved up to the GT2871R 

Why build a manifold when you can buy one the cruze has a aftermarket turbo kit on the market already for who's looking for that type of set up. I already have IC and 3inch DP and don't want to fab again so for me modding a turbo to fit the oem manifold is better for me. But I may just go with Vtuners turbo and keep with my forced induction I've been using. 

But to be honest the GT17 is a better all around choice for the 1.4t.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

endtankusa.com has a complete setup for the cruze, how reliable on the cruze? no one knows lol, I wish we could see numbers or I had some spare cash for that kit


----------



## redrocket (Nov 26, 2013)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> endtankusa.com has a complete setup for the cruze, how reliable on the cruze? no one knows lol, I wish we could see numbers or I had some spare cash for that kit


They actually took it down off the website. I emailed them regarding the manifold and they said they still sell the manifold but for $500 i was thinking if i had a custom one with paired cylinders for a twinscroll setup made it would probably be more cost effcient.


----------



## redrocket (Nov 26, 2013)

SneakerFix said:


> Its too big for the 1.4 wouldn't be useable below 4k when I had it on my SR20 it was a fun spooling engine but that's a 2.0 but I quickly moved up to the GT2871R
> 
> 4k even with the new faster spooling gtx line and a twinscroll housing?? Also im not seeing a gt17 on Garretts website only gt15 then skips to gt20


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

redrocket said:


> SneakerFix said:
> 
> 
> > Its too big for the 1.4 wouldn't be useable below 4k when I had it on my SR20 it was a fun spooling engine but that's a 2.0 but I quickly moved up to the GT2871R
> ...


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

redrocket said:


> Would a disco potato take too long to spool then?


You could always feed it with a supercharger.


----------



## redrocket (Nov 26, 2013)

Mick said:


> You could always feed it with a supercharger.


Ha yea right. Lol


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I love watching this unfold right before my eyes. Rewind the DSM world back to 1993-1994 and this is where this page is at right now. And there are a few 6 second 1/4 mile DSMs out there with 2 liters in them. I already see a lot of options for this car. Overseas they have a 1.6 liter that mounts in this engine bay, and they also have the 1.8 liter that someone will mod, add a turbo to and make it work. Bookmark my post and see where we go with this.


----------



## redrocket (Nov 26, 2013)

I looked up the gt1752 and what I found says it maxes out at 22-23lb/min so I don't think that's really an upgrade over stock


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

redrocket said:


> I looked up the gt1752 and what I found says it maxes out at 22-23lb/min so I don't think that's really an upgrade over stock



A stock GT1752 max out at 240whp my GT17 max out at 300 or so from what I've seen on the euro sites based on the mods done to it. Even the fiat and mopar turbo 1.4s are starting to play with the GT17 since it can be modified to fit in the oem manifold. 

Garrett does not post stock flow charts for OEM turbos so what's posted online isn't 100% just a guess


----------



## redrocket (Nov 26, 2013)

Ok so just bought a gt17 that's not stock for $50!! Going to have it rebuilt and upgrade it where I can and it'll be on the cruze in a month or less!!!


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

SneakerFix said:


> Not true
> 
> 1. Nobody wants to spend the cash
> 2. Mpfab has a working upgraded turbo.
> ...


vtuners has a functioning turbo upgrade


----------



## redrocket (Nov 26, 2013)

The **** with that $800 for barely any gain... I'm good. I'll just do it the right way


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

redrocket said:


> Ok so just bought a gt17 that's not stock for $50!! Going to have it rebuilt and upgrade it where I can and it'll be on the cruze in a month or less!!!




Don't jump the gun you'll need to test fit that turbo into a stock cruze manifold or have a manifold made. I would do that before you pay to have it rebuilt mines is on my tool chest at work until I can get a manifold to see if it will fit which it should


----------



## redrocket (Nov 26, 2013)

For sure. I know u were saying that it can be modded to for the stock mani. Is there a vband style flange adapter or something to fit the t4 inlet? Cuz isn't the stock connected to the mani with a vband device


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

redrocket said:


> For sure. I know u were saying that it can be modded to for the stock mani. Is there a vband style flange adapter or something to fit the t4 inlet? Cuz isn't the stock connected to the mani with a vband device


It's used the same way the stock turbo is used. My buddy has a 500 and will be swapping to the GT17 soon so I will be getting specs on his manifold mods to the hotside


----------



## redrocket (Nov 26, 2013)

That's what's up. If you get to it before I have all the ducks in a row plz do share lol going to be ground breakers here


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Been around the block a couple of times. Anyone I knew that played with turbos, superchargers, or nitro with a stock engine and drivetrain ended up breaking something. Mostly on the very first time they hit the gas.

Most minor is blowing a head gasket, major is a broken crankshaft, throwing rods through the side of the block, or totally wrecking their drivetrain. Not much of a one time thrill blowing well over ten thousand bucks for one step on the pedal.

Have fun, could try selling tickets for your first run to recover some of it. Would be more than happy to buy one for a good laugh, provided you don't kill yourself first.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Dragonsys said:


> That is not correct at all. The problem, is no one has successfully upgraded the turbo, yet many have tried. They always have big issues.


Well Vermont Tuning has its ported and modified stock Turbo, that can be called an upgrade since it has more CFM and boost capabilities.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

hificruzer226 said:


> Looking at the previous map, the compressor does not flow enough to support this requirement, so we must look at the next larger size compressor. (Technically, the engine could probably easily make this power with the previous compressor, but it would be at risk of more smoke, higher EGT's and backpressure; kind of like pushing a stock compressor too far...) The next larger turbo is a GT4094R and is shown below. Another option that could also be considered is the GT4294R which has a slightly larger inducer compressor and the next larger frame size turbine wheel. The larger wheel inertia's will slow down the response a bit, but provide better performance at the top end of the rpm range.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kind of missing the stress analysis equations, although take these with a grain of salt. Nothing beats using strain gauge technology to measure the displacement cause by stress. To make darn sure you do not exceed Young's modulus of elasticity.

A shame they didn't do this with those WTC buildings.

Yet another parameter is called design reserve factor based on worse case design scenarios. Seen number as high as 400-500% for industrial equipment, and numbers as low as 90% for consumer automotive. Prime excuse here is to save on vehicular weight. Have no idea where the Cruze fits, but willing to bet my last buck is on the low side.

Stress also increases by the square of engine speed. so tend to keep my tach below 3,000 rpm, because I want my Cruze to last. 

Still get kick about playing with the air filter and exhaust to gain more power, what about all this stuff in between? Any other engineers in this crowd?


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

To me the key to power is not simply throwing a larger power adders on, but making more power with what you already have. With the same amount of boost we can make more power by simply increasing the efficiency of I.C.E. If you want a fast car get something lite and that can fit a large motor in it. Unfortunately our cars are none of those. None the less If you really wanna make big power I would recommend a twin turbo set up, nitrous to spool up a larger turbo, or a complete motor build that will increase overall disp and requirements for in/out air usage to allow a larger turbo. In my opinion if you want to make about 300whp I would say get LHU powertrain from the Verano you'll have 250 to start and with e85 and a tune you will be smiling all day


----------



## redrocket (Nov 26, 2013)

NickD said:


> Been around the block a couple of times. Anyone I knew that played with turbos, superchargers, or nitro with a stock engine and drivetrain ended up breaking something. Mostly on the very first time they hit the gas.
> 
> Most minor is blowing a head gasket, major is a broken crankshaft, throwing rods through the side of the block, or totally wrecking their drivetrain. Not much of a one time thrill blowing well over ten thousand bucks for one step on the pedal.
> 
> Have fun, could try selling tickets for your first run to recover some of it. Would be more than happy to buy one for a good laugh, provided you don't kill yourself first.






Ok so how about mpfab running a gt2056 in his sonic? Hmmm don't think his car has blown up... And a gt17 is in fact smaller!!! I guess I better not hit the gas or else the sky might fall too... Idk tho


----------



## redrocket (Nov 26, 2013)

One person on the sonic forums bought a crate 1.4 just to see what was inside and found forged internals with diamond coating on the crowns. So highly doubt a gt17 is going to throw a rod or break the block. Last worry... And like I said in the post originally I'll be prepared for the worst.. Our 1.4's crate can be had from like $700-1200 so not quite sure where u get throwing $10k away?


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

redrocket said:


> One person on the sonic forums bought a crate 1.4 just to see what was inside and found forged internals with diamond coating on the crowns. So highly doubt a gt17 is going to throw a rod or break the block. Last worry... And like I said in the post originally I'll be prepared for the worst.. Our 1.4's crate can be had from like $700-1200 so not quite sure where u get throwing $10k away?


I read that thread it was inspiring.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

NickD said:


> Been around the block a couple of times. Anyone I knew that played with turbos, superchargers, or nitro with a stock engine and drivetrain ended up breaking something. Mostly on the very first time they hit the gas.
> 
> Most minor is blowing a head gasket, major is a broken crankshaft, throwing rods through the side of the block, or totally wrecking their drivetrain. Not much of a one time thrill blowing well over ten thousand bucks for one step on the pedal.
> 
> Have fun, could try selling tickets for your first run to recover some of it. Would be more than happy to buy one for a good laugh, provided you don't kill yourself first.



Thats nothing more then bad tuning if they blew something that fast the tune was off. 

Forced induction doesn't blow engines tuning does


----------



## redrocket (Nov 26, 2013)

Received the gt17 and ordered the stage 2+ clutch and steel lightweight flywheel via Mpfab. Cant wait to get this rolling.

On a side note to sneakersfix mostly or anyone else with knowledge, Can i simply when rebuilding the turbo bolt up the gt17 comp. wheel and housing to carteridege and turbine housing? As if to make a hybrid turbo using components of the gt17 and stock turbo?


----------



## redrocket (Nov 26, 2013)

Ok so here's am update. Received the clutch and flywheel and will be installing ASAP. Big time props to walker with mpfab for all of his help and guidance. Ordered the he performance exhaust mani today &#55357;&#56835; so the project is rolling. All that's left to get is my fmic (zzp is out of stock) and tuning. Waiting to hear back from Vince on tuning but BNR said they probably won't do it. I have at least one. Local option but for $575 for a forced induction tune seems steep? But they do specialize in gm platforms. Anyone in Illinois know of good tuning?


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

redrocket said:


> Ok so here's am update. Received the clutch and flywheel and will be installing ASAP. Big time props to walker with mpfab for all of his help and guidance. Ordered the he performance exhaust mani today �� so the project is rolling. All that's left to get is my fmic (zzp is out of stock) and tuning. Waiting to hear back from Vince on tuning but BNR said they probably won't do it. I have at least one. Local option but for $575 for a forced induction tune seems steep? But they do specialize in gm platforms. Anyone in Illinois know of good tuning?


Why wouldn't Vince do it?


----------



## redrocket (Nov 26, 2013)

Idk if he won't for sure. BNR just said that it most likely won't be supported but will have an answer soon. If all keeps moving I should be up and running by September.


----------



## redrocket (Nov 26, 2013)

Ok so here's an update for anyone interested, come to find out the gt17 is not ideal so I'll be selling it off. I did receive my HEP turbo mani and sequential bov. I'm on the prowl for either a gt2252 or gt2056 turbo now. Still waiting to here from trifecta on tuning but am hopeful to get the ball rolling soon. 

The he target goal will be 250whp for the time being then upgrading internals and cylinder porting after to get further, but Not made of money so that'll be further down the road lol I'll most likely be selling off the BNR catless dp also.


----------



## redrocket (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

redrocket said:


> The he target goal will be 250whp for the time being then upgrading internals and cylinder porting after to get further, but Not made of money so that'll be further down the road lol


Who makes forged rods and pistons? Who make larger valves? Who makes a better crank?For our motor>? Who makes a better head gasket?


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Cams? I would like to know this....


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

hificruzer226 said:


> Who makes forged rods and pistons? Who make larger valves? Who makes a better crank?For our motor>? Who makes a better head gasket?


Web has cams, je has the pistons

no need for a crank the stock one is forged steel


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

You do know the stock GT17 has to be rebuilt and modified to reach your goals. A GT17 can be modified to GT20 to 22 specs. But since you have the hep manifold get a T3 with a T25 flange. Gt17 was for stock manifold use


----------



## redrocket (Nov 26, 2013)

hificruzer226 said:


> Who makes forged rods and pistons? Who make larger valves? Who makes a better crank?For our motor>? Who makes a better head gasket?



Take your negativity else where please... You do know that there are 2 different people running successful turbo upgrades... Brian with Vtuner with a gt2252 and Walker Morgan with a gt2056... Walker is on stock internals with no issues at 255hp. And that came directly from him. So why don't you get the facts before making an ass of yourself.


----------



## redrocket (Nov 26, 2013)

Going to be getting a GT25R come to find out, this turbo comes stock on sr20det's


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

if you could build a setup that is reliable and wont blow up I would buy it!!! reasonably priced as well. Not looking for a "racecar" just something that is cool! I don't plan on racing my buddies c63s anytime soon lol


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

redrocket said:


> Going to be getting a GT25R come to find out, this turbo comes stock on sr20det's


You can use any sr20 gt25 zenki or chuki turbo will do. You can also use the ca18 sr25 is a little smaller then the sr20 so will spool a little faster on the 1.4


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> if you could build a setup that is reliable and wont blow up I would buy it!!! reasonably priced as well. Not looking for a "racecar" just something that is cool! I don't plan on racing my buddies c63s anytime soon lol


Whats reasonably priced? Hep has a good kit on the market


----------



## redrocket (Nov 26, 2013)

Hep took their kit down off the website, but good news! Just heard from trifecta they said that they should be able to do the time without much issue


----------



## redrocket (Nov 26, 2013)

Can anyone offer up any tips for rotating the housings? The gt25 has the compressor outlet point up on an angle towards the hood.


----------



## redrocket (Nov 26, 2013)

Purchased the turbo today. Gt2554


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Are you getting any surge with that turbo?


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

Updates please!


----------



## redrocket (Nov 26, 2013)

Wow guess I've neglected the forum in light of facebook lol check me out this month for COTM! 

Haven't gotten a tune update yet but my car runs great now, it sound's awesome too. Idk any power numbers yet but will be doing a dyno next month. 

No I don't really have any surging. There's some slight flutter when letting off the throttle but only at like 1-3psi, but I rarely have that happen becaus who's have to try and make it spoil lol spoil starts at 2300-2500k amd goes full at 4k. Changing out my wastegate actuator before tuning for more boost


----------



## MCH86GN (Oct 23, 2014)

SneakerFix said:


> Web has cams, je has the pistons
> 
> no need for a crank the stock one is forged steel


I think we discuss this on the Sonic Forum, but isn't the crank cast? All the specs I have read say that the ECO family 0 has a cast crank and the family 1 will get the full forged rotating assembly. However, the engine's bottom end essentially has a girdle on it.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

MCH86GN said:


> I think we discuss this on the Sonic Forum, but isn't the crank cast? All the specs I have read say that the ECO family 0 has a cast crank and the family 1 will get the full forged rotating assembly. However, the engine's bottom end essentially has a girdle on it.


From what I know the na engine got the cast steel crank. But none got full forged bottoms. But yea engine is good for over 300 out the box. 


op 

its odd your not getting compressor surge with that style GT2. But you will need bigger injectors you'll start to max those out fast


----------



## jasondcruze (Nov 12, 2014)

Jims turbo connection in edwardsville illinois can most likely set you up. Hes done some monster builds/tunes


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

I can't see him maxxing out those 42 lbs injectors with the build that he has sorry..


----------



## redrocket (Nov 26, 2013)

Yea Ive had it confirmed that the 42's will be fine. They're good for 300crank hp


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> I can't see him maxxing out those 42 lbs injectors with the build that he has sorry..


He should be making around 230whp with his set up on a good tune. From what I've seen from others. The 42s or pretty much almost maxed out on E85 on the 1.4





redrocket said:


> Yea Ive had it confirmed that the 42's will be fine. They're good for 300crank hp


Who confirmed that for you that they will work on our fuel pumps? 

both myself and others have maxed out the #42s on boost alone and myself on boost and N2o. I added a BAP and still wasn't working so went to 620cc. One other person has yet to install his BAP set up but is making over 300hp


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Walboro 255 should cover fueling issues, unless like you said the injectors are maxed out. Doesn't sound like he's running a crazy setup or n2o so it's hard for me to picture them getting maxed out. redrocket has a turbo upgrade as well and is running 42lbs without issues so far as well, But I'm not sure if he has upgraded his pump either.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> Walboro 255 should cover fueling issues, unless like you said the injectors are maxed out. Doesn't sound like he's running a crazy setup or n2o so it's hard for me to picture them getting maxed out. redrocket has a turbo upgrade as well and is running 42lbs without issues so far as well, But I'm not sure if he has upgraded his pump either.



Redrocket is only making 200 which is low for that turbo he needs bigger injectors and tuning. He should be close to 300 with that set up has no pump for our set ups. I've contacted every contact I have in the industry and the BAP is the only way next to converting


----------



## redrocket (Nov 26, 2013)

Confirmed by trifecta. I'm swapping the injectors anyways


----------

